# Tracing Charles Mahoney Malta



## joemah (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi. I'm just trying to gather some information about my grandfather, Charles Mahoney who served with the Royal Navy supply depot ships in the med. All I know is that he served on board HMS Sandhurst and HMS Resource among others, as a stoker and his service No. was K20019 (L1484). Would be grateful of any information and would really please my 87 year old father very much to know a bit of history about his father. Thanks. Joe Mahoney


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Photo of HMS Resource at Malta in the 1930s attached. Also a couple with some of the stokers but the only name I have is one "Nobby" Clark.


----------



## joemah (Nov 18, 2009)

*Charles Mahoney Malta*

Hi. Thanks so much for your swift reply. Will be printing photos and taking them to dad to have a look to see, if by chance, he recognizes his father in the photos. Will keep you informed. As regards his service No.K20019 (1484), can you suggest where I can find some more information. Regards. Joe


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

There is a service record for him at the National Archives, I don’t know how much will be in it but it only costs £3.50
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=7246398&queryType=1&resultcount=1


----------



## joemah (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for your invaluable help. Will contact national archives for the do***ent. Also, any pics about the Dockyard at Malta as me and my father used to work there and he always recounts stories and tragedies at the docks during the war.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Your welcome Joe glad to have been of help, my uncle was killed on the 24/10/1941 after leaving Malta on the Empire Guillemot, the ship was attacked by Italian torpedo aircraft and he’s buried in Algeria


----------



## joemah (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ian. Just to let you know that I downloaded my grandfather's service card from the National Archives. Unfortunately not very clear and some information is unknown to me and cannot understand it clearly. Will show it to my dad, maybe he understands it better. Thanks again. Regards.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Joe. See if you can post it on here and some of the lads might be able to help


----------



## joemah (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ian and all. Please find attached sevice paper of my grandfather. Any information on the said do***ent would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Well Joe I am not an expert on the RN but in the Character VG means Very Good and in Ability a Sat I would take to mean Satisfactory and sup to mean Superior ?
The ships listed are:
VICTORY 2. 25/08/1913 – 10/10/14
THETIS. 11/10/14 – 08/03/15
VICTORY 2. 09/03/15 – 27/04/15
HECLA. 28/04/15 – 14/02/16. 29/02/16 – 30/06/16. 14 days in the cells (bad Boy)
GREENWICH. 01/07/16 – 12/11/17
VICTORY 2. 13/11/17 – 31/12/17
BLENHEIM. 01/01/18 – 31/03/18
EGMONT. 01/04/18 – 31/06//18
VICTORY X. 01/02/19 – 3103/19
VICTORY 2. 01/04/19 – 28/10/19
CORMORANT. 29/10/19 – 30/11/19
CARDIFF. 01/12/19 – 22/08/22
DILIGENCE. 23/08/22 – 30/09/22
SPARROWHAWK. 01/10/22 – 10/02/23
TOURMALINE. 11/02/23 – 29/07/23
STUART. 30//07/23 – 31/03/24
SANDHURST. 01/04/24 – 03/12/24
SPENSER. 04/12/24 – 21/05/25
KEPPEL. 22/05/25 – 31/07/25
VICTORY 2. 10/08/25 – 31/03/27
ASSISTANCE. 01/04/27 – 31/12/28

Most seem to be support/Depot Ships and info can be found here
http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/index.htm
Best of luck
Regards 
Ian


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Egmont was the shore base which later became St Angelo.
Victory 2 was a training base at Crystal Palace, London and later at Portsmouth.


----------



## joemah (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for the information. Another thing that I cannot understand is where there is written "Record transferred to card 1 Jan 1929". Does that mean that there is some more information regarding his last years in the RN files somewhere? And another thing is on the right hand side there is written " ...ced medal 30 Jan 1932". Do you think I can get info if he was decorated ? Thanks again for your trouble.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Joe 
I can’t see a medal listing for him, but that doesn’t mean he didn’t receive any. It looks like he received some medal but I can’t make it out.
I would say that “Record transferred to card 1 Jan 1929” was when this record we see now was transferred to the records office. Like I said I am no expert on the RN, I was hoping some of the lads might join Lancastrian in helping you.
Regards
Ian


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Joe,
The records that you have are from piece ADM 188 these records go up to 1928. For records post 1928 you will have to apply here: http://www.veterans-uk.info/service_records/royal_navy.html

Regards


----------

